# SHANGHAI | International Shipping Center



## ganghui (Dec 5, 2011)

This is one of the most interesting urban developments in Shanghai right now, since its so closely tied with the water. It is slated to become a new major business hub in the city. Construction has already started, with a few buildings completed.


*Information*
The Shanghai International Shipping Service Center Project is located in the North Bund of Hongkou District, Shanghai, directly across the river from the area of Lujiazui, Pudong. The site is adjacent to the west side of Shanghai Port International Cruise Terminal, the two of which form a coastal area that doubles the length of the Bund. 

Shanghai International Shipping Service Center is designed to realize the core functions and the economies of scale of the shipping service industry, and to achieve synergies of international shipping enterprise. In this connection, the project aims to address the needs of shipping transactions and commerce by strengthening the commercial and auxiliary functions of shipping services. It also attempts to highlight the characteristics of shipping service by construction of a yacht harbour. 

A classic compound based on the theme of shipping service will be constructed along the coast, creating a modem office and commercial zone featuring a shipping centre. The zone will be used for offices, commercial purposes, conventions, hotels and apartment hotels, with all the facilities including a yacht harbour.

The entire project comprises the Eastern Site, the Western Site, and the Central Site.




















More renders on-site, previously posted by onthebund.


onthebund said:


> from www.gaoloumi.com
> 
> Photo by ZIP


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^WAU!:eek2::eek2::cheers1: Did they start it build? Wonderful!


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice! I'm visiting Shanghai in May. Can you point out on the map where this is, so I can take some construction photo's?

Looks very well planned. You don't see this kind of development a lot in China.


----------



## ganghui (Dec 5, 2011)

Atmosphere said:


> Nice! I'm visiting Shanghai in May. Can you point out on the map where this is, so I can take some construction photo's?
> 
> Looks very well planned. You don't see this kind of development a lot in China.


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=31.246746,121.498768&spn=0.006375,0.009602&t=m&z=17


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Very great project, we need some pics of the sonstruction site


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

by mori


----------



## ooi ch (Apr 28, 2012)

..for me..the posters ( advertisement) looks like an ugly development


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Really? For me, this is one of the best projects in China. Not because of the architecture, but because of the layout, the lowrise buildings, the little streets, the water, the parks, etc. Finally a good project that isn't just 40 times some tall flat put into a park. ..

Also, it's not made for cars, which is quite rare in China. All new developments are always very car orientated. Finally a development that is not.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Any newer update...?


----------



## syl22_00 (Jan 9, 2011)

On the Eastern part, they have recently demolished a large warehouse and installed two additional cranes.

On January 19th:


----------

